
Jsteg, a package for hiding data inside JPEG - aloknnikhil
https://github.com/lukechampine/jsteg
======
aloknnikhil
More about the JSTEG algorithm:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8893/ba76f2e358e80ef5bd93e4...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8893/ba76f2e358e80ef5bd93e42b9c454cfb7770.pdf)

